
It's Official: Apple Just Killed the Laptop - Varcht
https://www.inc.com/john-brandon/its-official-apple-just-killed-laptop.html
======
_Schizotypy
Is it possible to do any reasonable amount of development work on a tablet?
IPad or android

~~~
aurizon
I think it will make a place with some people, but not replace devices with
larger screens.

~~~
elliekelly
I'm so used to having two large monitors that even working on a laptop is
sometimes frustrating for me. There's no way I could use an iPad exclusively.

